# Skiing Pet Peeves....



## smootharc (Feb 18, 2005)

I'd love to hear some other folks pet peeves. Stuff you see that bugs you the most....In the parking lot, the lodge, on the slopes, the lifts, apres ski.....


Here's a new one for me....last Sunday, paused with one of my little guys at the edge of a trail, a middle-aged guy skied by while talking on his cell phone.  I mean, on the lifts, whatever, or standing at the top, whatever, but....while skiing???  

Have to say I laughed with purposeful volume at him as he went by (making crummy turns, by the way).  My bad.... he must have been an important man doing important things.  Anyways, as a lark, maybe you guys have some great pet peeves.  

I'll start it off with another - littering on the liftlines.

Oh, here's another....people pretending cigarette butts aren't litter...

Oh, wait......here's another.....oh, heck, I'm off to ski...


 :dunce:    :angry:    :idea:    :lol:        :argue:


----------



## tekweezle (Feb 18, 2005)

i might get flamed for this but I can;t stand the marijuana smell in the gondolas.   i mean, Skiing is a sport with a natural high .  should you be skiing with your senses impaired?  same with drunks on the slopes.  i like to crack open a beer like the next guy...after i am done skiing.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 18, 2005)

smootharc said:
			
		

> I'll start it off with another - littering on the liftlines.
> 
> Oh, here's another....people pretending cigarette butts aren't litter...



Both of those are pet peeves of mine in general, not just skiing...


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 18, 2005)

Yes you are right.  Littering, smoking, and talking on the cell phones are all pet peeves of mine as is cutting lift lines and skiing/riding so close to me that one runs over my skis (shame).   :x


----------



## tirolerpeter (Feb 18, 2005)

*Pet Peeves*

This thread could go on forever.  Bottom line:  The world is full of A--holes and many of them ski.  It goes with the common phenomenon that some people think that they are alone in world and don't  care if or how what they do effects other.  If I were in a Gondola and someone lit up, they just might end up exiting during the trip up!


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 18, 2005)

Oh yeah...I forgot....URINATING on the side of the trail  :dunce: (or heck in the middle as I have seen) is not a good idea.   :wink:


----------



## subdude (Feb 18, 2005)

What about when boarders smack there bases on the ground while in the lift line just because it makes a loud noise.


----------



## RossiSkier (Feb 18, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Oh yeah...I forgot....URINATING on the side of the trail  :dunce: (or heck in the middle as I have seen) is not a good idea.   :wink:



_Watch out where the huskies go, don't you eat that yellow snow._

I only pee in well wooded areas, where the pavarattsi can't get a zoom in on my twin maker.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 18, 2005)

subdude said:
			
		

> What about when boarders smack there bases on the ground while in the lift line just because it makes a loud noise.


that and the line cutters.  :angry:


----------



## dmc (Feb 18, 2005)

subdude said:
			
		

> What about when boarders smack there bases on the ground while in the lift line just because it makes a loud noise.



We actually do it to clear the snow off the top of our decks...


----------



## dmc (Feb 18, 2005)

I don't let ANYONE throw any trash from a chair lift..  I get REALLY mad if they do...
If my friends MUST smoke i make them dress the cigerette down...  Dump the tobaco and keep the paper and filter...

I don't even like it when my friends throw orange peels off the chair...


----------



## tekweezle (Feb 18, 2005)

i can;t stand it when people don;t observe the alternating merge on the liftline.  i hear they do that in europe along with stepping on your skis.


----------



## dmc (Feb 18, 2005)

Another thing that makes me mad... Is when people hit the back of my board waiting in line...  

I've been knock over a couple of times...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 18, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> subdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That may be the reason that you do it, but there are plenty of kids that do it just cause they think its cool.  I see it all the time working as a lifty.  Usually all they accomplish is blowing all the snow that I just shoveled onto the loading area onto my feet.  I've had kids stand there waiting for the chair to come around smack their board 3-4 times (slow beginner lift).  If it was to clear off the snow I think once would be enough.  Why not just let the snow slide off while on the lift?  Or leave it, you're going back to the top to slide through more of the offending snow anyway...  :-? 

Can you tell I find the board smacking very annoying as well


----------



## bvibert (Feb 18, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> I don't let ANYONE throw any trash from a chair lift..  I get REALLY mad if they do...
> If my friends MUST smoke i make them dress the cigerette down...  Dump the tobaco and keep the paper and filter...
> 
> I don't even like it when my friends throw orange peels off the chair...



*THANK YOU!!* :beer:

I wish more people had that attitude.  Not only is it disgusting and unsightly, but some poor guy (me once) has to walk down the lift line picking all that crap up.


----------



## dmc (Feb 18, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Why not just let the snow slide off while on the lift?  Or leave it, you're going back to the top to slide through more of the offending snow anyway...  :-?



Snow tends to bond to the deck... 
I try and get it off because I don't like the extra weight adding to my already taxed legs.... 
Also it keeps it from falling off and hitting people skiing under the lift..

I don't want somebody from this message board to chase me down and kick the crap out of me cause I hit his kid with snow...


----------



## dmc (Feb 18, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> dmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aobut the oraange and banana peels:
I always get the "but they're biodegradable!!!"
And I always say... "On the equator maybe - but not here"

It's just disgusting...


----------



## tekweezle (Feb 18, 2005)

i hate it when the lifts come to a grinding halt due to loading and unloading errors.  i know it's a impossible to eliminate but it;s still a peeve.

i hate people who zoom down SLOW ZONES like GS racers.

no offense to all the good lifties out there but i can;t stand  rude lift operators.   i was at killington, loading onto the k1 gondola and this one Jamaican lifty in particular was just nasty.   you can make a persons day with a smile or break it with an angry glare.  the ones that say  "how're you doing" make up for it.


----------



## subdude (Feb 18, 2005)

what about people who light up a cigarette  while in the lift line?  :angry: I once saw a guy smoking a cigar while skiing  :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 18, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> bvibert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I figured it was one of those three reasons, but had to ask anyway   I guess it was all three 



			
				dmc said:
			
		

> I don't want somebody from this message board to chase me down and kick the crap out of me cause I hit his kid with snow...


:lol: :lol:  Are you trying to say there are some angry boarder haters hanging out in here?


----------



## dmc (Feb 18, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> :lol: :lol:  Are you trying to say there are some angry boarder haters hanging out in here?



I sense a little passive agressiveness pertaining to riders here..
yes..


----------



## subdude (Feb 18, 2005)

tekweezle said:
			
		

> i hate it when the lifts come to a grinding halt due to loading and unloading errors.  i know it's a impossible to eliminate but it;s still a peeve.
> 
> i hate people who zoom down SLOW ZONES like GS racers.
> 
> no offense to all the good lifties out there but i can;t stand  rude lift operators.   i was at killington, loading onto the k1 gondola and this one Jamaican lifty in particular was just nasty.   you can make a persons day with a smile or break it with an angry glare.  the ones that say  "how're you doing" make up for it.



Dude the fix for that is candy always keep some chocolates or some other kind of candy with you and give it to the lifties when you're ready to board. They wil remember you.


----------



## dmc (Feb 18, 2005)

subdude said:
			
		

> tekweezle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remember...
Lifties are the most important people to shmooze and be nice to...
I've forgotten my pass before and lifties I've talked to have let me go...


----------



## tekweezle (Feb 18, 2005)

no boarder hating over here. 

 i have a peeve that affects them too.  I am starting to dislike flat  traverses and ski resorts that only have traverses to link areas together. i know, it can;t be helped in a low snow year....but  there has got to be  a better way.  especially when they get all rutted up by the ned of the day but it;s the only way to get to where you need to be.  theyt should have mid day grooming of traverses.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 18, 2005)

Teenage boys (generally) who yell, just for the sake of making noise.
That, and pretty much everything else posted so far.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 18, 2005)

No snow border dislikes or skier dislikes. There are people who meet negitive stereotypes on boards and planks.   The majority of skiers and riders do get it, and are  considerate of others.  I have a snow boarding son who bangs his board to get the snow off it. I ask him to do it without making it real loud.  I do see some guys bang their boards when there is no snow on them at all.  No shots at you DMC your point was well stated.


----------



## Treefingers (Feb 18, 2005)

Last weekend at Mt.Snow they had two sets of two people on a high speed quad in a row, followed by a triple and a single by himself! And there were sets of 4 on the lift before and after these people so I know it wasn't a day where two was the max number they could let on or anything. This is probably one of my biggest pet peeves, if a signle gets paired with a triple and the single stays back so he can have the whole lift to himself, just makes the usually already long line even longer  :angry:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 18, 2005)

Treefingers said:
			
		

> Last weekend at Mt.Snow they had two sets of two people on a high speed quad in a row, followed by a triple and a single by himself! And there were sets of 4 on the lift before and after these people so I know it wasn't a day where two was the max number they could let on or anything. This is probably one of my biggest pet peeves, if a signle gets paired with a triple and the single stays back so he can have the whole lift to himself, just makes the usually already long line even longer  :angry:


How about the groups of people that use the singles line to cut everyone off!  :angry:  I have no problem with people using the singles line as long as they pair up with someone else!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 18, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> bvibert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope you didn't take anything that I said as being anti-boarder in any way...


----------



## dmc (Feb 18, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> dmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No I think everyone here is pretty much boarder friendly...
But...  
I do sense a little "us vs. them" thing going on occasionally...

Not a big deal...


----------



## dmc (Feb 18, 2005)

PS: Trying to get out of work so I can pick up my new telemark boots!!!!

who knows maybe that will be my next thing?


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 18, 2005)

Speaking of work, I think, really, that's my biggest skiing pet peave- having to work. Actually, that's just my biggest pet peeve, overall.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 18, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Speaking of work, I think, really, that's my biggest skiing pet peave- having to work. Actually, that's just my biggest pet peeve, overall.



:lol: How true!  Work is always getting in the way of skiing...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 18, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> PS: Trying to get out of work so I can pick up my new telemark boots!!!!
> 
> who knows maybe that will be my next thing?



Or you could combine the two with a teleboard


----------



## tekweezle (Feb 18, 2005)

i agree, working a 9-5 job leaves little time for skiing.  we lack of quality  night skiing areas in my location.  

we got mountain creek but it's to small and suffering from snow drought problems.

would be nice to have some night skiing for those saturdays after the long drive into vermont.  and i mean with a significant amount of trails, not just 1 or 2 please.  the only place in vt that i can recall offering night skiing is stowe.

the problem i have is that i do the 5 1/2 hour drive up, get to the condo check in after 1:00am, take about 2 hours to get everyone settled in, get about  3-4 hours of sleep, wake up, make breakfast, get people rentals and by the time i am ready to ski, i am exhausted.....

i also wish resorts would  open past 4:00 in the spring to take advantage of the extra daylight. if possible


----------



## dmc (Feb 18, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> dmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm hoping to get on one... Saw a guy at Attitash last weekend on one..
Looked like the same guy I see at Tuckermans every year...

Dude was LAYING out some carves...


----------



## dmc (Feb 18, 2005)

tekweezle said:
			
		

> i also wish resorts would  open past 4:00 in the spring to take advantage of the extra daylight. if possible



Hunter stays open sometimes until 4:30 in late spring.. 
The other weekend they stayed open until around 4:15 and closed the Westside later too..  Which was nice..


----------



## skidbump (Feb 18, 2005)

ok i have a few...rude children"they come from rude adults"
people who ski in jeans"usually in a wedge out of control"
anybody who skiis in a 1 piece carthart "a**hole tried to start a fight with me  at belleayre 2 weeks ago" ...people who dont speak english"they can but they prefer to speak there native tongue"and body who comes up from behind and does a loud hockey stop while i am skiing"my son who is a boarder thinks its funny...people who ski diamonds in a wedge straight down the hill"they sometimes wear jeans"oh hell anybody out of nyc or jersey"born in manhattan..lived in jersey till 11"


----------



## awf170 (Feb 18, 2005)

i think the worst thing for me is when lifties dont pull the chair back, i was at wildcat at the tomcat chair and i was ready for the liftie to pull back the chair and instead he gave it just a little tap and it wacked me in the calf.  Also when high speed chairs stop, how could u not be able to get on one of those.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 18, 2005)

How about people stoping right in front of the exit ramp while unloading off the chair. :evil:


----------



## RossiSkier (Feb 19, 2005)

subdude said:
			
		

> what about people who light up a cigarette  while in the lift line?  :angry: I once saw a guy smoking a cigar while skiing  :lol:



Yeah the cigarette and cigar smokers in lift lines are nightmares. I saw it a Killington last time I was there. Its usually just around K1.  Also went to Jiminy Peak on a weekend and there were so many smokers it made me sick. Blue jean powder pants, 70's ski equipment, hoodie for a hat, windbreaker that says Hoffmans Car Wash, and a butt out the side of the mouth. The great western Mass urban skier.


----------



## Bandit2941 (Feb 19, 2005)

One of my peeves is people who run up on the back of my ski's in the lift line. I mean, its not a big deal, it won't hurt my ski's or anything, but *why* do people insist on doing it all the time? Are they that lazy that they can't watch where their tips are? Its not going to get you on the chair any faster! I really want to have the tip of a nail sticking up out of the very back of my ski for that purpose, that'd be great.

Another is one I just saw yesterday at Belleayre. Riding up the triple looking down at upper yahoo I saw a guy(in jeans of course) and 4 little girls which I could only assume to be his daughters. This guy couldn't handle the terrain - fell and slid 15-20 feet from one of his ski's. That was pretty funny; however, the girls were in real trouble. The 2 older ones(by older, I mean, probably 10) were both on the ground near the skiers right edge of the trail...one started sliding, went into the woods, and hit a couple small trees. The other went to help her and did the same exact thing.

So of course when I got over top of the guy I gave him a few choice words as to how stupid he is. Then I went off and got ski patrol. Next run down I stopped and watched as the patroller collected the 2 smallest girls and brought them down in the sled. The 2 girls that were in the woods had gotten out and out of harms way by then. The idiot guy ended up sliding down part of the run on his ass on purpose b/c he couldn't handle it.

The trail conditions were hardpack/scraped off moguls. The stuff that the jersey skiers would call ice. Now, its one thing if you legitimately get in over your head. Get to a trail and realize its in rough shape and you will have trouble. But, this trail is DIRECTLY UNDER the lift! Why would you bring your 4 small girls down a nasty trail like that?! They could have been hurt badly! 

Just needed to vent.....

Jamie


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Feb 19, 2005)

Smokers, rude kids, reckless yahoos, I think most of mine are covered already.  Rude behavior seems to be universally repulsive.  I'll add a couple.

Skiing on weekends. (I'm fortunate, I almost never do.)

People skiing too close when I'm working a wreck.  Along with that goes people skiing too close when I'm hauling a sled.


----------



## smootharc (Feb 19, 2005)

*Saw it today and remembered.....*

.....folks with no awareness of where their pole tips go flying about when they move their arms in lift lines.  I never ski without protective eyewear....

And folks who grab their skis from the racks outside lodges, put them on their shoulders, and proceed to  turn this way and that to chat and look around, as their metal edged lumber makes everyone within 10 feet duck.  All the while, they're blissfully unaware of the dangers they pose....


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Feb 19, 2005)

People who throw litter off the chairlift.
People who stop in the middle of the trail, especially on a blind crest or corner.
People who smoke in lift lines.
People who huck big air into skier traffic.
People who unload off the chair and don't move ahead.

Apre' ski bars with lousy beer on tap.
Life is too short to spend it drinking crappy beer  :beer:


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Saw it today and remembered.....*



			
				smootharc said:
			
		

> And folks who grab their skis from the racks outside lodges, put them on their shoulders, and proceed to  turn this way and that to chat and look around, as their metal edged lumber makes everyone within 10 feet duck.  All the while, they're blissfully unaware of the dangers they pose....



"Gnyuck!, Gnyuck! Hey Moe!"


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 20, 2005)

One of my biggest gripes with skiing, is snow reports that are an outright lie. Killington used to be notorious for this. I have not skied there in three years so I do not know if this is still a problem. Even last weekend I had to laugh at Sugarloaf's claim of 30" of new snow, Sugarloaf did recieve 22-24" of snow but certainly not 30", it may sound trivial but to me it is dishonest. Saddleback was also reporting 100% of there terrain open last weekend when in fact at least one trail that I came across (Muleskinner) was closed.

Spitting, both on the lift and while skiing is a major gripe with me, it is disgusting.


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Feb 20, 2005)

Loafer89, Sugarloaf always seems to sugar coat their trail reports. Sad... I hate being lied to  :angry:


----------



## smootharc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Today was great, but....the parking lot idiots were out in force....*

.....including those folks who, to save walking 50 or 100 or a few hundred feet more, decide it's fair to park in that one last spot near the lodge that causes a bottleneck and makes all vehicular navigation a nail biting, "hope I can clear this gap without hitting anything" proposition. 

A few years ago I saw one of these errant parking jobs, a really blatant one, and in the equivalent of "keying" the car, I watched one guy casually walk by the offending vehicle (I recall one of those Rhode Island sized SUV's with plates from a particular unnamed state), while his skis just scraped and scraped and scraped along the car's side.  The five or six witnesses who saw it, myself included, should have said something, or turned the vandal in....we really should have, but we didn't.....  :lol: 

I wonder if the message was ever received by that person.....I was tempted to stick around to witness them seeing what happened, but I needed some Ibuprofen and a shower....


----------



## bigbog (Feb 20, 2005)

smootharc said:
			
		

> I'd love to hear some other folks pet peeves. Stuff you see that bugs you the most....In the parking lot, the lodge, on the slopes, the lifts, apres ski.....
> 
> 
> Here's a new one for me....last Sunday, paused with one of my little guys at the edge of a trail, a middle-aged guy skied by while talking on his cell phone.  I mean, on the lifts, whatever, or standing at the top, whatever, but....while skiing???
> ...


  Smootharc, you need to chill out before you leave the city....  Someone talking on THEIR OWN cell phone ticks you off...... :roll:

Telegrrl..."People who throw litter off the chairlift"
          You're not kidding!!! Has to be #1 with me..


----------



## smootharc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Bigbog....I reply....*

I'm generally a fairly chilled out, "live and let live" kind of  person.

But I think there's a factor of danger if someone is talking on a cell phone while skiing.  I was brought up that skiing was a privledge that demanded certain responsibilities from a skier to those on the slopes below him or her. And it only took a few losses of that privledge early on in my ski career to cure me of any mindlessness toward this "golden rule".  

 I see this responsibility broken every time I ski, by the "young and clueless" to the "old and should know better".  I guess you could say it's one of my pet peeves....

Someone chatting on a cell phone WHILE SKIING is compromising their ability with regard to the awesome responsibility they have to me, you, your loved ones, my kids, etc.  There's numerous headlines every year where an inattentive skiier from "above slope" does serious damage to an unfortunate person "down slope" (who deserved that inattentive person's utmost attention).  Sad stuff....

Anyways, not to be a downer, or to sound like the old man I guess I'm inevitably becoming, I should probably have clarified the reason I felt the "cell phone use while actively skiing" kind of bugged me....

Smootharc
 :dunce:


----------



## MsMtSnow (Feb 20, 2005)

*Pet Peeves*

Ohhh loving this thread!!

The one I hate the most and I think everyone pretty much knows is when we have a trail closed off for race training and people either duck the ropes or go through the woods and end up on the trail and in the way.

Kids who don't listen drive me nuts, and usually their parents are even worse.

Beginners on expert trails.

People walking down the side of the trail with their equiptment.  I'm glad they're not killing themselves or hurting others by skiing out of control, but it still irks me, and I know it irks the guys on the snowmobiles who stop to pick them up.

People who ski out of control into the back of my students and then say the kid was in their way.

Ahh, keep um coming!!

Jess


----------



## cyrk007 (Feb 20, 2005)

people who hate on boarders... people who are so close minded that all they see or care about is their concentration of skiing..


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 22, 2005)

OK, let me turn this conversation to a positive note...despite all the negative things that I see people do, if I see someone take a fall or trip up on a trail, I always ask if they are all right and offer any assistance.  I know it is a small thing to do but it means a lot to those who may not be familiar with my hill or are out for a second or third time.  Leaves a positive impression about the sport and the place...and it takes me 10 seconds usually (I do have some WOFA training though if needed).  

In January my brother actually spent ten minutes and walked a novice down off of a beginner trail at Pat's...she had sprained her wrist.  Turns out she was up with a church group and had never skied before...she was scared to death but he was able to get her stoked about the sport.  

At Sugarbush I've also helped folks who are lost (the holding the trail maps up and scratching their head types).  

I don't want to gloat or anything,    but I just wanted to illustrate how easy it is to go out and make a positive difference instead of watching the silly things.   :roll:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 22, 2005)

You can watch the silly things and still make a positive difference   I'm like you, I always try to stop and make sure people who have fallen are alright, or help people pick up after a yard sale.  But I'm still easily annoyed by stuff.


----------



## hammer (Feb 22, 2005)

I don't mean to go back on a negative note, but one thing that really irks me (I saw/felt it on Sunday) is kids who decide to bounce up and down on the lift while riding up.  I normally try to be courteous on the slopes, but that one definitely prompted a loud "HEY" up the lift.


----------



## crombie (Feb 22, 2005)

> i might get flamed for this but I can;t stand the marijuana smell in the gondolas. i mean, Skiing is a sport with a natural high . should you be skiing with your senses impaired? same with drunks on the slopes. i like to crack open a beer like the next guy...after i am done skiing



I agree 100%.  There's a time and place for everything, and getting messed up on the slopes while travelling at high rates of speed or around trees (or other people) is wrong.  I'll have a (good) beer after a nice long day (or multiple if I'm not driving anywhere), but doing it on the slopes is just wrong and dangerous.

My wife fell the other day at Jay while by herself.  Was picking herself up when some guy rode by her real close and real quick, so she yelled at him, and he said "don't stop in the middle of the trail".  What a dumbass, she was pissed (she just fell too).  I would have gone after him had I been around, but luckily (for him), I was in the trees somewhere 

At Jay there seem to be a lot of rude people who cut lines or save entire tables, or ski too close to you.  From my experience there the other weekend they were not from Vermont (Vermont tends to produce relaxed polite, and sensible people), but these people were mostly from another country I think.   Other  (southern) places we've been to in Vermont have been a whole lot better, minus some people I've encountered from below CT.

Anyways, the fact is that there are rude stupid insenstive skiers (and people in general) everywhere,  I try to ignore what I can and stand for my own with the rest.  At least that's how I see things.


----------



## tekweezle (Feb 22, 2005)

> My wife fell the other day at Jay while by herself. Was picking herself up when some guy rode by her real close and real quick, so she yelled at him, and he said "don't stop in the middle of the trail". What a dumbass, she was pissed (she just fell too). I would have gone after him had I been around, but luckily (for him), I was in the trees somewhere



hope your wife is okay.  I am used to skiers in general being very courteous and helpful the furthur i get away from the big city "feeder hills".  if someone falls and loses equipment, if i am in a position to help a stranger, I usually try to.  whether it;s collecting equipment from a spectacular "yard sale",  signalling others to beware so that no one just plows right into them or just asking if they are okay and offering to get the ski patrol if necessary, i will do it. 

i can;t stand people who zip on by  without indicating whether they are passing on their left or right,.  you never know when the person in front of you, unaware that you might be sking 2 to 3 times faster than them might slow down or stop.


----------



## crombie (Feb 22, 2005)

tekweezle said:
			
		

> i can;t stand people who zip on by  without indicating whether they are passing on their left or right,.  you never know when the person in front of you, unaware that you might be sking 2 to 3 times faster than them might slow down or stop.



I agree, especially with snowboarders, who often have their back to where you're going, I always give an announcement like "on your left" as I'm about to go by.  It's nice to hear others do the same when you're going to be fairly close to one another.


----------



## dmc (Feb 22, 2005)

crombie said:
			
		

> tekweezle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That doesnt make sense...
I snowboard - I keep my head pointed down the falline just like a skiier... 

Also - I'm dyslexic..  Left and right can get a little confused..
As well as the fact I ski with a deaf person who will never hear your warning...

Why don't you just slow down and wait to pass?

EDIT:  I guess one of my pet peeves is people who come screaming up behind you and shout "On your Right" and expect me to jump at their command...


----------



## tekweezle (Feb 22, 2005)

we should all slow down and enjoy the ride.  

incidently, my comments are not targeting snowboarders in particular but applies to all whether you are a snowboader caught on a flat traverse trying not to get caught  at a standstil( I know how annoying that must be and sometimes can;t be helped) or if you are some wannabe GS racer using a green trail as your own private slalom course and novice skiers and boarders as your racing gates.

it kind of goes hand in hand with my other dislikes about flat traverses and people who zoom down Family and designated Slow Zones.

the point i was making about the "on your left or right" shout out is that if I hear it, I will try not to do anything abrupt to cross into someones path because the consequences would be disasterous .  I guess it wouldn;t help a deaf person but I think it goes with just being a courteous and responsible person.  i have seen alot of near misses.

for my part, I promise not to come to an abrupt "hockey style" stop on a heavily trafficked trail if people are behind me.


----------



## dmc (Feb 22, 2005)

The only thing I'll shout out is "DON'T MOVE"

It's only when I'm blasting down something really technical(Expert) and there's a gaper pinned to the trail...


----------



## tekweezle (Feb 22, 2005)

funniest thing i witnessed was my novice skier friend  yelling  "Watch out!!!" to the people in front of him.   after that, we pulled him off to the side and made him slow down and make some turns as he was going to kill someone or be killed.. 

i skied with some guys who had this annoying habit of zooming past us, coming to a stop, letting us pass and then passing us again.  they had to keep doing this because they could not or would not control their speed and would occasionally ski right up the backside of someone.    one guy who was too stubborn to listen kept complaining how tired his quads were.  these guys think that they get respect for "skiing fast" but the reality is that they impress no one.


----------



## RossiSkier (Feb 22, 2005)

I can't stand snowboarders that have their pants down to below their butt.  This is the hip-hop look that came from jail-birds having their belts removed taken away from them by the guards.  Needless to say, all the EMIEMs on snowboards want to have their pants down and their boxers exposed.   They make me sick to my stomach.


----------



## dmc (Feb 22, 2005)

RossiSkier said:
			
		

> I can't stand snowboarders that have their pants down to below their butt.  This is the hip-hop look that came from jail-birds having their belts removed taken away from them by the guards.  Needless to say, all the EMIEMs on snowboards want to have their pants down and their boxers exposed.   They make me sick to my stomach.



http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A15387-2005Feb10.html


----------



## hammer (Feb 22, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A15387-2005Feb10.html


Sorry, but this link doesn't work unless you are registered...


----------



## dmc (Feb 22, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> dmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's about that recent legislation to ban low pants...


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> hammer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Google News can be used as a back door to articles like this:

http://news.google.com/news?hl=en&n...ive+Va.+House+To+Distraction&btnG=Search+News


----------



## crombie (Feb 22, 2005)

> That doesnt make sense...
> I snowboard - I keep my head pointed down the falline just like a skiier...



That's a good place for your head to be, but your body is still facing left or right (unless you're turning).

As a skier facing forward, my head can swivel either way for a total coverage of about 270 degrees facing forwards.  Snowboarders face sideways (again, unless you are turning) on the mountain, but still have the 270 degree angle.  Unfortunately, the angle for snowboarders is based off a sideways vector, not a forward facing one, so their range of vision is 270 degrees about the sideways vector.

This makes the process of turning or carving away from the facing of the body difficult unless you look first, which some people on snowboards just don't do.  Looking first before you go is a generally a good idea, no matter what you're doing.

So to sum up this lengthy description, I would say that some less experienced snowboarders than you (and others) tend to not look in the direction that their back is facing before doing so before making a turn (esp. on a crowded weekend).  That's why I say "on your left" and it saves both of us the trouble of an embarassing collision.  Oh yeah, and I don't ever go really fast by someone, that's just dangerous in general.


----------



## crombie (Feb 22, 2005)

> for my part, I promise not to come to an abrupt "hockey style" stop on a heavily trafficked trail if people are behind me.



Personally I like doing the hockey stop and then sitting down in the middle of the trail to hang out with my fellow riders.  Right on brah.

Hah, just kidding, that bothers the crap out of me too.  Don't sit in the trail unless you're not going to block or impede others.


----------



## dmc (Feb 22, 2005)

crombie said:
			
		

> > That doesnt make sense...
> > I snowboard - I keep my head pointed down the falline just like a skiier...
> 
> 
> ...



Dissagree with parts - agree with parts...   A lot has to do with stance..  Freeriders and park riders use different stances...

I can totally stand with my feet pointing on my stance and look forward, right and left...  I can also look over my shoulder and check blind spots too...
I've never had a problem with seeing..


----------



## tekweezle (Feb 22, 2005)

here's a pet peeve i think that affects us all but not necessarily Ski related-

Not getting a buyback after dropping a wad of cash for round after round of drinks at the bar.  is it my imagination or are the bars in ski towns stingy about that.


----------



## dmc (Feb 22, 2005)

tekweezle said:
			
		

> here's a pet peeve i think that affects us all but not necessarily Ski related-
> 
> Not getting a buyback after dropping a wad of cash for round after round of drinks at the bar.  is it my imagination or are the bars in ski towns stingy about that.



Some are...  
We went to a recently reopened place a couple weeks ago..  Wanted to check it out and throw some support...
About 20 of us walked in...  I order 5 shots of Jueager Miester...  They charged my $6.00 a shot!!!!!!  I couldnt believe it...

I asked for my tab with the shots...  And never came back....
You'd think they want to court us a little....  We had a good crowd...


----------



## crombie (Feb 22, 2005)

tekweezle said:
			
		

> here's a pet peeve i think that affects us all but not necessarily Ski related-
> 
> Not getting a buyback after dropping a wad of cash for round after round of drinks at the bar.  is it my imagination or are the bars in ski towns stingy about that.



I had no clue what a buyback was, so I googled it.

Thought I'd post the link I found cause I found it interesting, look for "buyback"

http://www.villagevoice.com/nyclife/0508,zappia1,61188,15.html


----------



## hammer (Feb 22, 2005)

crombie said:
			
		

> Don't sit in the trail unless you're not going to block or impede others.


What if the person is standing on the trail, not moving, waiting for faster skiers to get by?
I did this on Sunday when I was going down a trail that I wasn't familiar with...I did make sure that uphill skiers could see me, though.  I guess my thinking was that a stationary obstacle was easier to get around.


----------



## crombie (Feb 22, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> crombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's a lot more context than what I said above.  Generally it irks me when people stop in a place between two trails where everyone has to go around you.  However, I do stop in the middle of the trail like you did (in a good location to be seen) to allow people to go by, wait for my wife, etc.  It's more a judgement call of where you think you will be safe and not bother others I think, there's no scientific method though.  (Being safe being more important than bothering others, of course)


----------



## tekweezle (Feb 22, 2005)

> What if the person is standing on the trail, not moving, waiting for faster skiers to get by?
> I did this on Sunday when I was going down a trail that I wasn't familiar with...I did make sure that uphill skiers could see me, though. I guess my thinking was that a stationary obstacle was easier to get around.



there is nothing wrong with that if you are stopping in an area that isn;t a bottleneck or choke point on a trail.  usually people stop along a trail to catch their breath and wait for friends without a problem.  it can't be avoided in all circumstances.  most trails usually have a crest where people naturally congregate because it;s like the beginning of a new section.  

you should be careful not to come to an abrupt and sudden stop on a high traffic trail though  i have been guilty of doing this in the past so I am not without blame here.


----------



## tekweezle (Feb 22, 2005)

> Any other pretty wrong bar behavior? Yeah, don't ask for a buyback. At a certain point, some people feel entitled . . . like, oh, you're supposed to get one, every third drink. The way to get a buyback is to be nice and tip decently.



from the article-uh...that';s why we do tip and be nice.   

my last trip to whistler, the instructor was so glad to have us Americans, NYers in particular.  We tipped him, bought him lunch, and drinks after the day was through.  he said the europeans never tip.  

at 2 bars, we tried very nicely to explain to the server how much it would have been to their advantage to keep us drinking as we were running up a huge tab in both places.  not even drinks but to give us some free food during happy hour which they were giving away anyway.   apparently this notion was as foreign to them as tipping was to their usual european customers.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 22, 2005)

tekweezle said:
			
		

> > Any other pretty wrong bar behavior? Yeah, don't ask for a buyback. At a certain point, some people feel entitled . . . like, oh, you're supposed to get one, every third drink. The way to get a buyback is to be nice and tip decently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The folks at Sunday River were thrilled when I tipped my instructors.  "You really didn't have to do that...that is nice," the supervisor said as I filled out two envelopes.  

I didn't have to, but I saw it this way....they were really attentive to my needs, helped me out a lot, were very supportive and fun to ski with, and heck I paid almost nothing for the lesson thanks to my great package deal that we got.   :wink:


----------



## tekweezle (Feb 22, 2005)

> The folks at Sunday River were thrilled when I tipped my instructors. "You really didn't have to do that...that is nice," the supervisor said as I filled out two envelopes.
> 
> I didn't have to, but I saw it this way....they were really attentive to my needs, helped me out a lot, were very supportive and fun to ski with, and heck I paid almost nothing for the lesson thanks to my great package deal that we got.



i agree, we tip our instructor at Sugarloaf for a weeks worth of lessons that are included in the package.  there is nothing wrong with giving back a little from a sport that you take so much from.

hell, i left 20 bucks on the dresser for the house cleaner of the condo i was staying at in whistler.  they could probably use the money more than i;d miss it at that point so why not?  they were having a terrible season up to that point.


----------



## Eski (Feb 22, 2005)

a few weeks ago I had the privilege of midweek skiing on uncrowded trails ... gondi loader filled each car to capacity (standing room only) ... sunshine, blue skies, NO WIND, NO line ... everyone was ragging on him ... made no sense to cram people in and stand, especially towards days end when it feels good to sit for a couple minutes  :roll:


----------



## smootharc (Feb 22, 2005)

*Speaking of yelling "On you right"....*

First day of the season about ten years ago at Killington, you know, like September 12th or so  :lol: , I was coming up on this guy on his left.  I didn't have my ski brain wired all they way quite yet, so I yelled "On you right" - as I passed him on his left.  Realizing my idiocy, I yelled back after I passed him, laughing, "On your OTHER right", then stopped.  

We shared a laugh at the knoll, and he said that he heard me on his left, and when my words didn't make sense he said "I decided to stay the course, hoping you'd figure it out".   

So, maybe his pet peeve is skiers who don't know their left from their right !

  :dunce:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 9, 2008)

bump bump bump


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Jun 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> bump bump bump


wow GSS digging into the archives!  I'm bored, its hot...I'll play.  People who are so completely self absorbed that they have no idea of their surroundings...when merging, when alternating, on a cat track, when starting out, when stopping, when walking around the lodge, driving in the parking lot...etc etc  :smash:


----------



## Geoff (Jun 9, 2008)

My skiing pet peeve is summer


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 9, 2008)

tekweezle said:


> i hate people who zoom down SLOW ZONES like GS racers.
> .




Slow signs make great gates..:smash:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 9, 2008)

Bandit2941 said:


> One of my peeves is people who run up on the back of my ski's in the lift line. I mean, its not a big deal, it won't hurt my ski's or anything, but *why* do people insist on doing it all the time?



When somebody stands on the back of my skis in a liftline..I abruptly lift my leg up..it actually caused one kid to fall on his ass..lol..my skis are my property and people need to stay off of them.

I hate riding the lift with people who move their legs back and forth the entire time..yikes some people just can't sit still..this one instructor was doing that so I started doing the same thing at exactly the same speed as him and he gave me the dirtiest look.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 9, 2008)

RossiSkier said:


> I can't stand snowboarders that have their pants down to below their butt.  This is the hip-hop look that came from jail-birds having their belts removed taken away from them by the guards.  Needless to say, all the EMIEMs on snowboards want to have their pants down and their boxers exposed.   They make me sick to my stomach.



Hahahahahahaha..it's not just snowboarders..it's most white suburban teenagers..


----------



## billski (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't have any pet peeves when I ski.  Skiing is an out-of-body, out-of-mind, out-of-environment experience for me.  I'm there to absolutely enjoy the day, the mountain, the snow.  If there is anything the least bit annoying, there are plenty of acres for me to head to and avoid bad vibes.  I can't ever think of a time when I've been cranky or let myself get wound up over an "infraction."  Winter days are too short to get agitated.


----------



## billski (Jun 9, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> wow GSS digging into the archives!  I'm bored, its hot...I'll play.  People who are so completely self absorbed that they have no idea of their surroundings...when merging, when alternating, on a cat track, when starting out, when stopping, when walking around the lodge, driving in the parking lot...etc etc  :smash:



This wasn't a peeve, but it was kinda funny:  People who pay no attention to the task at hand.  Got on the quad with this motor-mouth skier and her two pals, blah-blah-blah, I swear she never took a breath for air.  Well, here it comes, unloading zone, her skis were crossed, she's looking sideways. Bar goes up... I shout "unloading!"   blah blah blah. She   realizes at last minute she's got to stand up and ka-pow, boom, down she goes.  Now, I don't like to see people hurt, and she didn't get hurt but I do hope it knocked some sense into her.  I would hate to ski near her when she's on the trail!


----------



## darent (Jun 9, 2008)

dmc said:


> That doesnt make sense...
> I snowboard - I keep my head pointed down the falline just like a skiier...
> 
> Also - I'm dyslexic..  Left and right can get a little confused..
> ...



I don't think they mean for you to jump on their command, They are just informing you they are on your right or left, 98% of the time. the other two percent are screaming and expect you to jump clear of them!!


----------



## darent (Jun 9, 2008)

I really get annoyed at the ski team kids who bomb around the mountain in full racing mode, and  I really get irked when you mention this behavior to a coach and he gives you that look not to bother him or his charges, after all it's their mountain!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 9, 2008)

I always yell on your right an on your left on cat-tracks..it's good etiquette..but as DMC stated..it startles the hell out of some people..I hate when people use a cat-track for cranking side to side turns..freaking trail-whores..I like to be a little more compact in my skiing


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jun 10, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> mmmm.. I am a trail whore for sure ... what's a cat track any way?



Originally, A narrow track (one snowcat wide) out west, usually cutting across open powder fields . . .

Now, a lot of people use "cat track" as a synonym for switchback, cross-over, or traverse . . .  You know, those trails that cut sideways across the fall line?


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jun 10, 2008)

My skiing pet peeves include:

- Littering
- People who complain about snowboarders, assuming I'm in agreement with them just because I'm wearing skis
- People who deliberately ski trails waaaaaaaayyyyy over their abilities
- People who don't get out of the way in a narrow traverse or uphill climb
- People who are in any way rude to lifties, snowmakers, or food service staff
- Ski Patrollers with authoritarian tendencies
- $6.00 Beers


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 10, 2008)

Old Slow Snowboarders from Maine..


----------



## billski (Jun 11, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> old and slow I be ...:lol:



does that make you a _slowboarder_?  :blink:


----------



## skiboarder (Jun 12, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> Oh yeah...I forgot....URINATING on the side of the trail  :dunce: (or heck in the middle as I have seen) is not a good idea.   :wink:



Oh common, give me a break!!  Just be a little discreet so you probably won't be seen and it is no biggie.  And please don't give me that polluting the water table crap.  Bear do much worse!


----------



## billski (Jun 12, 2008)

skiboarder said:


> Oh common, give me a break!!  Just be a little discreet so you probably won't be seen and it is no biggie.  And please don't give me that polluting the water table crap.  Bear do much worse!



Agreed.  Discretion is the watchword.  This is after all,the "great outdoors."


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2008)

skiboarder said:


> Oh common, give me a break!!  Just be a little discreet so you probably won't be seen and it is no biggie.  And please don't give me that polluting the water table crap.  Bear do much worse!



The entire mountain is my bathroom...the best is taking a piss in the woods when an entire ski school group comes upon me..I go most of the ski season without using indoor plumbing...holla


----------



## dmc (Jun 20, 2008)

I like to pee straight dwn into the snow and see how deep the snow is...


----------



## dmc (Jun 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I always yell on your right an on your left on cat-tracks..it's good etiquette..but as DMC stated..it startles the hell out of some people..I hate when people use a cat-track for cranking side to side turns..freaking trail-whores..I like to be a little more compact in my skiing



And as I've said... I ride with a girl thats deaf...  So...  It's kind of a waste...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 20, 2008)

dmc said:


> I like to pee straight dwn into the snow and see how deep the snow is...



Hell yeah..I also know I had alot of beer when I can write GrilledSteezeSandwich in cursive with my pee..lol


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 20, 2008)

dmc said:


> And as I've said... I ride with a girl thats deaf...  So...  It's kind of a waste...



I need to meet a girl who is deaf..then if I say something stupid..she won't hold it against me and instead hold herself against me..:lol:


----------



## dmc (Jun 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I need to meet a girl who is deaf..then if I say something stupid..she won't hold it against me and instead hold herself against me..:lol:



Shes cool... Shes an awesome bumper...  Stands about 5'2".... Great cook..
Shes married... sorry...

She wears a cochlear implant turns it off while skiing...


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 20, 2008)

dmc said:


> I like to pee straight dwn into the snow and see how deep the snow is...


 
I like to write my name in the snow from the chairlift!


----------



## dmc (Jun 20, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> I like to write my name in the snow from the chairlift!



Wow...  You must be a snowboarder...  We tend to have... well... you know...


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 20, 2008)

dmc said:


> Shes cool... Shes an awesome bumper... Stands about 5'2"....


 
I use to have a really short girlfriend 4'8" - I was nuts over her! ;-)


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 20, 2008)

dmc said:


> Wow... You must be a snowboarder... We tend to have... well... you know...


 
Nope, I'm a skier. I use to have a... well you know.. but while writing my name in the snow from the chair, the lift stopped suddenly and well ... now I'm just normal. What a drag it use to be though!


----------



## dmc (Jun 20, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> I use to have a really short girlfriend 4'8" - I was nuts over her! ;-)



Little chicks are hot...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 20, 2008)

dmc said:


> Little chicks are hot...



The shortest girl I made out with was 4'11...shortest for sex..5'0..seriously as long as she is shorter than me and has less facial hair..I'm happy...lmbfao


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> The shortest girl I made out with was 4'11...shortest for sex..5'0..seriously as long as she is shorter than me and has less facial hair..I'm happy...lmbfao


 
You're a troll aren't you? I bet you'd even sex it up with Yoda, wouldn't you? If he shaved that is!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 20, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> You're a troll aren't you? I bet you'd even sex it up with Yoda, wouldn't you? If he shaved that is!



It depends on how much beer I drank..lol..


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It depends on how much beer I drank..lol..


 
You'd have to wear a bag for Yoda!


----------



## dmc (Jun 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It depends on how much beer I drank..lol..




I'm not 100% convinced Yoda was a dude..


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 20, 2008)

dmc said:


> I'm not 100% convinced Yoda was a dude..


 
Oh not you too!! I mean there's short chicks, and then there's Yoda. Male or female I''m not going there! Snowboarders!!


----------



## dmc (Jun 21, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Oh not you too!! I mean there's short chicks, and then there's Yoda. Male or female I''m not going there! Snowboarders!!



Ride both ways - never go down a trail alone...

I also flirt with teleing from time to time... So I ride 3 ways..

Thats hot...  

Girls are impressed when they see you on a snowboard in the morning and skis in the afternoon...


----------



## bobbutts (Jun 21, 2008)

dmc said:


> Ride both ways - never go down a trail alone...
> 
> I also flirt with teleing from time to time... So I ride 3 ways..
> 
> ...



Hah... I do that and the girls are *not *impressed.  Maybe it's your hat or beard.


----------



## dmc (Jun 23, 2008)

bobbutts said:


> Hah... I do that and the girls are *not *impressed.  Maybe it's your hat or beard.



Break out tele skis for a quick pre-happy hour skin and it's all over...


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 23, 2008)

dmc said:


> Ride both ways ...


 
Ah yes, but which way do you fall?


----------



## dmc (Jun 24, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Ah yes, but which way do you fall?



that remains a secret...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 24, 2008)

bumpity


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 24, 2008)

bump


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> bump


 
My skiing pet peeve is post-whores who get there by posting voluminous amounts of  quality posts like:  *bump *.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 24, 2008)

dmc said:


> that remains a secret...


 
and besides, it's not how you fall,..it's how you get up!


----------



## dmc (Jun 24, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> and besides, it's not how you fall,..it's how you get up!




It's not how you fall...

It's about how you GET DOWN with your bad self...


----------



## billski (Jun 24, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> and besides, it's not how you fall,..it's how you get up!



At my geriatric age, it IS about how you fall.  When I fall, I'm like an upside-down turtle trying to right myself.  And falling so I minimize injuries is tantamount, since the healing process is so much longer....   OK, back to the non-serious drivel...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 24, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> My skiing pet peeve is post-whores who get there by posting voluminous amounts of  quality posts like:  *bump *.



Tru-dat I hate idiots like that....


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 24, 2008)

dmc said:


> It's not how you fall...
> 
> It's about how you GET DOWN with your bad self...


 

<James Brown voice>Hit Me!...   Stay on the scene, like a sex machine! ...And then, shake your money maker,...Get up, (get on up) </James Brown voice>


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 24, 2008)

billski said:


> At my geriatric age, it IS about how you fall. When I fall, I'm like an upside-down turtle trying to right myself. And falling so I minimize injuries is tantamount, since the healing process is so much longer.... OK, back to the non-serious drivel...


 
Ah falling's overrated anyway. Solution; don't fall!


----------



## bigbog (Jun 25, 2008)

*....ditto...*



smootharc said:


> ...........a middle-aged guy skied by while talking on his cell phone.  I mean, on the lifts, whatever, or standing at the top, whatever, but....while skiing???
> 
> Have to say I laughed with purposeful volume at him as he went by (making crummy turns, by the way).  My bad.... he must have been an important man doing important things.  Anyways, as a lark, maybe you guys have some great pet peeves.
> 
> ...



Your basic urban morons' lack of respect for the outdoors...and you can also witness the same with parochial(sp?) country hicks....  Two categories for the history books on planet Earth....the cream of the crop..._*Not!*_

:angry:


----------

